# Emergency prolaspe help needed!!!!!



## luvzmybabz (Sep 8, 2008)

My friend is at another goat friends house trying to help but does not know about prolapses and nneither do I. I am trying to get picture unzipped so I can upload it but if anyone can help please call 405-919-6634 and talk to MISTI. Pygmy goat loos to be just under 2 by teeth bought bred does not know due date. Was pushing earlier then seemed to stop when my friend wet to check udder goat laid down and started to push and fresh blood was coming from center of prolapse. Got it to uploqad sorry so big!


----------



## shiandpete.1 (Aug 13, 2008)

Looks like vet time to me! Wish I had more to tell you.


----------



## chamoisee (May 15, 2005)

Yep, vet time.


----------



## myheaven (Apr 14, 2006)

I third the vet. Only way to save this girl


----------



## ShyAnne (Jun 18, 2008)

I hope all turns out well for your friends doe luvz!


----------



## betsy h. (Sep 28, 2008)

VET! NOW! This looks like a stuck kid in there and pushing for a long time!


----------



## deafgoatlady (Sep 5, 2007)

Wash it off and look closer. It looks like the baby is stuck in there. Call the vet. When is she due???


----------



## wintrrwolf (Sep 29, 2009)

yes if they are going to try to save the uterus wash it off, call vet. The kid(s) are probable gone already  if she is birthing.
Had a cat once that had 3 kittens and then her uterus collapsed closing off the birth canal, the final and largest kitten died inside. She ended up having a hysterectomy with removal of dead kitten and 60% blood transfusion.


----------



## jordan (Nov 29, 2006)

I had a doe that prolapsed during the last month of 3 different pregnancies, she never had a problem delivering and the prolapse went away immediately after birthing. It was about the size of a baseball (on an ND) and much larger than what you have pictured, I rinsed it off every day to keep it clean and moist. I knew the exact due date on her though... She delivered healthy triplets or quads each time.

How are her ligaments? Did she get a chance to check her udder to feel if it was hard?
Please keep us posted.
Lois


----------



## prairiedog (Jan 18, 2007)

if you are not experienced I would take her to the vet. It needs to be kept moist and eased back in then you might be able to check for kids and help with the delivery.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

update???


----------



## dm9960 (Nov 26, 2009)

I hope all is well, how scary


----------



## Jcran (Jan 4, 2006)

I had a doe prolapse every time she would lie down; scared the bejeezus out of me. My neighbor with sheep gave me something called a "save-ewe" or something like that. It was a paddle that inserted into the vulva and tied around the sides (we had to make a harness since there was no wool to tie it to). It kept the prolapse from happening and was safe for the doe to kid right over the top of. We never had a problem after that. I even bought one to keep on hand; just in case...it was very inexpensive. Just wash the prolapse carefully before using the paddle so you don't push something icky back in. You'll be fine; relax and take a deep breath. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## desertshi (Jul 23, 2008)

After everything is said and done this goat needs to definitely get antibiotics! I hope everything is going well...let us know!


----------



## luvzmybabz (Sep 8, 2008)

I have not heard from them I will be calling her later and see if my friend has heard anything. Her udder was not strutted when I talked to her the other day I told her to clean and see if she could push back in. I wonder if it has to do with large multiples as she sent me a pic and this girl is HUGMONGOUS. Also has a genitial wart or some growth on her WHO HA kinda weird looking. The prolaspe did go back in and then come out again on its own so I told her she would probably need Antibiotics due to the dirties and nasties getting back up in there if it comes and goes without them realizing it. And help at birth. I do not think they ever called the vet as the person this belongs to does not seem to be the type ? I do not know her have just talked over the phonje to her and this is the tone I got, so we will see?


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

I sure hope everything goes well for that little goat. Let us know what happens.


----------



## Jay27 (Jan 11, 2010)

jordan said:


> I had a doe that prolapsed during the last month of 3 different pregnancies, she never had a problem delivering and the prolapse went away immediately after birthing. It was about the size of a baseball (on an ND) and much larger than what you have pictured, I rinsed it off every day to keep it clean and moist. I knew the exact due date on her though... She delivered healthy triplets or quads each time.
> 
> How are her ligaments? Did she get a chance to check her udder to feel if it was hard?
> Please keep us posted.
> Lois


I second this post... THIS IS NOT A BIG DEAL! No antibiotics are required at this point. This is a vaginal prolapse, not a uterine prolapse. Is she kidding now? When goats prolapse, the appear to push, even though they are not. If she has a month or so left, you can have her sutured... a very simple single stitch holding everything in. If you are not sure when she is due, don't have her sutured as you will need to cut the suture when she is close. If she has a week or so left, just flush the area with some saline whenever she is protruding. Once again, NOT A BIG DEAL

ETA: be prepared for big kids or quads


----------

